# Poison Ivy?



## Jane Dough (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I've (embarrassingly) remembered that we used to have a blackberry bush in this exact spot. I'm sure the plants are sprouts coming up from left behind roots.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

That's not poison ivy, but may be some other cousin. I'm not familiar enough with poison oak to tell.

At least I really don't think it is.


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm thinking no 'cause of all the jaggity edges. Here's a link I found with some info on how to identify poison ivy, includes some pictures. I have to be extra watchful of it. I break out horribly if even a bug that's landed on poison ivy then lands on me. Ugh. It's awful stuff. And ER visits to "fix" it ain't no fun neither! ;P
Poison Ivy


----------



## Jane Dough (Apr 11, 2009)

MDKatie said:


> That's not poison ivy, but may be some other cousin. I'm not familiar enough with poison oak to tell.
> 
> At least I really don't think it is.





Mme_Pickles said:


> I'm thinking no 'cause of all the jaggity edges. Here's a link I found with some info on how to identify poison ivy, includes some pictures. I have to be extra watchful of it. I break out horribly if even a bug that's landed on poison ivy then lands on me. Ugh. It's awful stuff. And ER visits to "fix" it ain't no fun neither! ;P
> Poison Ivy



Thanks so much for the help, I really appreciate it! I just could not decide and it's in a place where my children play frequently.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

here in mississippi it has three leaves but on a vine


----------



## Jane Dough (Apr 11, 2009)

kudzuvine said:


> here in mississippi it has three leaves but on a vine


Thanks. 

Super embarrassing, but I just realized this is the exact spot where we took a black berry bush and transplanted it somewhere else. I'm positive those are some sprouts coming up in the old spot.


----------

